# Smoke Generator Issues



## ablonewolf (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello,
I am new to the forum but have been smoking for a while.  I built a fairly large( 28"wide x 22" deep x 60 " high) smoker that is heated with a propane cast burner.

I built a smoke generator so that I am able to use the smoker for hot or cold smoking.  The generator hangs on the side of the smoker (see pics).

The issue I am having is the darn smoke generator won't stay lit.  It keeps going out every 10-15 minutes.  When I relight it, it works for a while and then dies again.

I am wondering if someone can help me figure out what is going on and why it won't stay burning.

The smoker has one air inlet in the bottom front that measures 3" x 12".  The chimneys are two 3" holes in the top with short stacks with butterfly valves to control the exhaust.

The smoke comes in through the side of the smoker approximately 3" from the floor (which is below the height of the burner- Could that be one of the issues??)

The generator is 3" square steel tubing with a cap on the bottom with an air fitting for an aquarium pump.  There is a igniter /air intake hole just above the base that allows air into the generator.  Approximately 8" up from the bottom, I have a venturi tube going into the smoker.  There is also a copper pipe with a hookup for an aquarium pump that is supposed to push smoke into the smoke chamber.  There is a cap on the top of the generator to help force the smoke into the smoker.  

If anyone has any thoughts or ideas on how to get the darn thing to work,it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Ablonewolf


----------



## goliath (Aug 14, 2014)

i actually went thru much the same process and our generators look very similar. after banging my head for a few smokes, then finding that the venturi system creasotes up  alot i spent the big $$$$ AND BOUGHT AN AMNPS for $35..... did a mail box mod using an old turkey roaster and have never looked back. the wife just laughed at me for fighting so hard with the other generator instead of spending the couple bucks. good luck !!!!

Goliath


----------



## ablonewolf (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Goliath.  I have thought about ordering an AMNPS but then are you not limited to using sawdust or pellets?  The nice thing about the Smoke Daddy or other venturi type smoke generators is that you can use wood chips  or charcoal in it as well.


----------



## goliath (Aug 15, 2014)

that is true about what type of fuel you can use. BUT a 40 lb bag of pellets will last you for a very long time ... say over a year. i only burn pellets. mainly pure hickory and i have some pure oak. where i live its hard to get pellets but i find it very cost effective.

i do alot of bacon and sausage and that is basically all hickory. i did have a 25lb sack of chips but i think $/lb the pellets are a cheaper way to go. i use Lumber Jack and really like them.

my AMNPS is basically idiot proof,  i also have an AMNPT (tube) that i use sometimes or just in my pellet grill for extra smoke.

for my cheeses and a change up i use the oak. there is a large variety of pellets out there.... if you go that route read some of the threads on here and see what is going to be best for you ... as far as flavor, wood vs chemical flavoring and the bottom line of cost.

Goliath


----------



## shaver (Nov 13, 2014)

My smoke generator is exactly the same as yours. Because I have enough trees and woodworking tools I started making cherry, oak and apple chips. Couldn't keep them going without replacing the aquarium pump with a real compressor to get more airflow. Goliath is right, use pellets. I put them in mine and it works much better. No doubt he's right about the AMPS too. As soon as I get to the city I plan on getting one.


----------

